# Otto cats (algae eating fish) for $1 each, Big All's Scarborough



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I was in Big All's Scarborough recently and got some ottos.
They are on sale 2 for $1.99.

Not bad, I thinks.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

that is a good deal!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

They had this same deal couple of months ago and I pickup some and they are doing great.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish they had a deal for SAE


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got home from buying 10 of the ottos and there is still more left there atm. (about 30+ or so). Good deal; 2 for $1.99. They look healthy with no sunken bellies.
Thanks for posting that, igor.kanshyn


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

darn! I just bought two for 1.67 each from Wal-Mart on sunday


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Firerox said:


> darn! I just bought two for 1.67 each from Wal-Mart on sunday


Glad i saw this special I was gonna go after class and buy up all the otos from the walmart across from Centennial on ashtonbee. Gonna have like 40 otos in my tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Firerox said:


> darn! I just bought two for 1.67 each from Wal-Mart on sunday


It's not that bad, you know.
I've bought my first five ottos in PetSmart for like $4 each.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Yah and Luckys is about $2.99/ea


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

They also have the same price (2 for 1.99) on blue-legged hermit crabs. I asked for 4, and if I could please have a few spare shells so there's less fighting going on. When I got home, I was pleasantly surprised to find 5 little crabbies crawling araound in my bag! Thanks, BA!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Just went to pick up some otto and gourami 

Not a lot of dwarf fire gourami left but still a good amount of ottos left


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

does anyone know how long this offer is up until?
or the specific species of ottos they are selling


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

arinsi said:


> does anyone know how long this offer is up until?
> or the specific species of ottos they are selling


Offer is till tomorrow Sept 3
As for the specific species I would not know...


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was in yesterday and they still had about 15-20, but there were 3 dead in the tank, so I passed.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

50seven said:


> They also have the same price (2 for 1.99) on blue-legged hermit crabs. I asked for 4, and if I could please have a few spare shells so there's less fighting going on. When I got home, I was pleasantly surprised to find 5 little crabbies crawling araound in my bag! Thanks, BA!


Sorry for the double posting...not sure what happened to my PC?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

50seven said:


> They also have the same price (2 for 1.99) on blue-legged hermit crabs. I asked for 4, and if I could please have a few spare shells so there's less fighting going on. When I got home, I was pleasantly surprised to find 5 little crabbies crawling araound in my bag! Thanks, BA!


Always nice to buy 4 and get one for free


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I just went there today after school and picked up twenty, I think is there is still quite a bit. At first i only saw 4 then the guy turned over the rocks and @[email protected] there were like 40 in there.


----------

